# The BIG OS 10.2 thread...



## julguribye (Nov 25, 2001)

It is maybe a little early to start this, but here we go:

WHAT do YOU want to see in Mac OS 10.2?
Give me your list! 

Here is mine:
Speed improvement/optimization
...uhh...nothing more yet....

And remember to send what you want to Apple OS X Feedback too!
(I am not sent by Apple)


----------



## bighairydog (Nov 25, 2001)

&nbsp;    I'd go for more customisability. Speed would be nice, but I'm sure they're working on that. What I'm sure they're not working on is giving the users the flexibility to make their computer look how they like it. OS X, lovely though it is, is even *less* flexible than 9.2

Oh yeah, and spring-loaded folders are nice too.

Bernie     )


----------



## julguribye (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bighairydog _
> *
> Oh yeah, and spring-loaded folders are nice too.
> *



I don't think Apple will ever implement spring-loaded folders in X becuse of their new browsing vison with internet-like windows...


----------



## ristin_uk (Nov 25, 2001)

More speed would be very cool 
I'd like Labels to come back. I liked being about to change the colors of folders/files etc.

Btw, does anyone have any idea when X.2 is likely to be out? And will it be another update for CD? Or for Software Update?


----------



## scope (Nov 25, 2001)

If we knew, do you think we'd tell?


----------



## ristin_uk (Nov 25, 2001)

Damn you! 
hehehe


----------



## julguribye (Nov 25, 2001)

When do you THINK it will come?
6 Months?
8 Months?
12 Months?
24 Months?


----------



## tagliatelle (Nov 25, 2001)

A More Flexible OS.


----------



## BBenve (Nov 25, 2001)

It would be smart to think it that way 

OS X March 24th
X.1   September (6 months after)
X.2   March (other 6 months)

Steeve said it would take a year to complete the transition...perfect way to do so ... probably bringing a major update  
This are only my 2 cents, but i think  it can be a smart deduction 

Andy


----------



## Leonis (Nov 25, 2001)

Multi-session CD burning!

More stable Classic environment with big apps 

Allow higher memory allocation with the Classic apps

Classic window buffer (I know there's already a hack available but it's still better to have it support from Apple  )


----------



## uoba (Nov 25, 2001)

1. LABELS
2. SPRING-LOADED FOLDERS
3. MORE SPEED
4. Ability to CHANGE SHADING SETTINGS on Aqua system
5. CHANGE SYSTEM FONT goddammit!

Oh, anything innovative that I can't be bothered thinking about right now


----------



## julguribye (Nov 25, 2001)

> *It would be smart to think it that way
> 
> OS X March 24th
> X.1   September (6 months after)
> ...



The register says this...


> Phil Schiller, Apple's VP of worldwide marketing, has gone on the record to suggest March as the date when new Macs ship with OS X as default.



http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/39/22993.html

So I think that we can exept 10.2 in March when they make OS X the default and maybe they come with 10.2 at the same time?


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 25, 2001)

We can agree that the speed can get better.

Personally I really, really want spring loaded folders. I didn't jump on the OS X boat to go backwards from OS 9 (really it was from 8.6).

I also want labels; big productivity booster, something Winblows doesn't have, maybe by XP they'll have em (6 years after Apple had em).

I agree March will bear a 10.2 release, and I think it'll be another CD thing. Hopefully there wont be the stores with 15 CDs! I think there will be another update before then also. Something for the G5s.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 25, 2001)

GREEK
SCSI!!!
THIRD PARTY CD-RW
G3 DVD dammit!


----------



## beef (Nov 25, 2001)

I know this one isn't just Apple...

but I want more hardware to work with OS X


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 25, 2001)

I just posted my requests to the feedback page, I recommend you do the same (Apple doesn't read each and every Mac MB).


----------



## efoivx (Nov 25, 2001)

Speed Improvements overall 
    Finder still needs to be more robust more viewing options 
	   like how columns are sorted, icon size, etc 
    Dock contextual menus should offer more options 
	   like hiding the app 
    OVERALL more contextual menu support 
    USB PRINTER SHARING SUPPORT PLEASE! 
    Something like spring loaded folders depending on view 
	   style (spring in icon view, shift in column view) 
    A classic Theme Sosumi is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! 
    Classic and X with a theme with widgets in the same place.
    option to have the menu bar hide the way the dock does 
    the Finder icon on the dock should have all mounted volumes in its sub menu 
    the force quit dialog should indicate if an app is responding or not 
	   similar to eek Windows 
    out of the box option to have the swap on a separate partition during 
	   install option Users folder would be nice too! 
    Dock tabs for more levels of dock, for organizing things into groups 
    LIVE RESIZE ON OFF SWITCH... I don't need to see what's in my window while resizing. 
    a simple way to re-launch the finder with super user access 
    recent menu should also have recent folders and remote shares
    Start classic in hidden mode option so you don't have to see it or at 
	   least make that huge window smaller. the progress bar alone is more than sufficient. but starting completely hidden would be great. 



Files created with a classic application should open with the classic version even if an X version is also installed for example... BBEdit classic and BBEdit X if you make the document in the classic version it should open in the classic version. it seems to be very willy nilly and use what it feels like when ever... sometimes the X version sometimes the classic version. 




This is not a rant or to bash X I love X as is and use it every day and would continue to without any changes at all but these are things I think could be improved upon.


Cheers


----------



## swizcore (Nov 25, 2001)

  As well as many others stated i would like to be able to erase   
   CDRW media with disk copy.
  Completely disable the dock or choose to not install it during 
   update/install of OS
THEME-ING!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhale1 (Nov 25, 2001)

Personally, I want theme support. Mac OS X is such a cool OS, and we need to be able to have more options than 'Aqua Blue' and 'Aqua Graphite'. Anyone remeber Gizmo, HiTech, or Drawing Board? I think those and a NeXT theme would be cool.

BTW: Anyone know how to customize the 10.1+ login panel .nib in IB?


----------



## Pavao (Nov 25, 2001)

How about fixing the nasty PPP/Modem connection kernel freezes? This has been on MacOS X long enough to make me want to throw my iBook out the window whenever it freezes when I try to connect to the net. Last time it did this it had an uptime of 7 days and I had to force reboot because it froze for more than 30 minutes when I tryed to connect to the internet!


----------



## gigi (Nov 25, 2001)

I agree with Pavao. this "freeze" is the most annoying thing about Os X. if you have not experienced it yet, then you dont know how lucky you are. 
if you have experienced it, then you can only take comfort in the fact that you are not alone.

i would also like to see some  more cameras supported in image capture.....well...to be honest i would like to see support for Ricoh RDC 5300  

and finally a little more speed


----------



## Solaris (Nov 25, 2001)

64bit OS for the G5  (but will run in 32bit mode for the G4). That will give REAL speed; 64bit altivec running at 3GHz!!!!!!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Nov 25, 2001)

You guys have covered about everything under the sun, except for the single most annoying thing in OS X:

That damn bouncing AIM icon! 

Sure, if i recieved an IM once in a week it might be helpful, but in a conversation its just obnoxious, i havent found a hack to kill it either....


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *You guys have covered about everything under the sun, except for the single most annoying thing in OS X:
> 
> That damn bouncing AIM icon!
> ...



OMFG.

How does this sound? Don't use AIM. There are multitudes of AIM clients for OS X. I recommend Adium. 

I use AIM 4.3 in Classic to recieve files.


----------



## hazmat (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *You guys have covered about everything under the sun, except for the single most annoying thing in OS X:
> 
> That damn bouncing AIM icon!
> ...



Try Fire: http://www.epicware.com/fire.html .  Much nicer notifications.  Needs work, but it's very tolerable.


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 25, 2001)

Yeah, that too.

I'd say Adium is superior unless you use ICQ, etc.


----------



## hazmat (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kingLatency _
> *Yeah, that too.
> 
> I'd say Adium is superior unless you use ICQ, etc. *



Thanks.  That IS good.


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *
> 
> Thanks.  That IS good. *



No problemo. Email the developer and tell him.


----------



## aishafenton (Nov 25, 2001)

I want a rocket propelled speed boat.

Or a more flexable and featured Dock.


----------



## Carlo (Nov 26, 2001)

How about this apple

Themes... Its a unix GUI technically, so it should have the flexability of other unix window managers.

Scsi Burning support & perhaps some nice burning apps

A version of IE that supports java correctly

Speed would be nice

SMB that works with win2k correctly.

A free g5 for me..  

Other than that though I must say this time last year I was using os9 and wondering what x would bring. I lost burning support (and im just getting it back now) and lost themes but gained so much. OSX rules.


----------



## Mac Write (Nov 26, 2001)

Virtual Desktops
Remote login (VNC) like in WinXP for supporting the family member who doesn't know how to use a computer 
Dramticly improved Radeon Support (I am getting one today (ordering), and saying good-bye to my Rage II+ with 2MB vram). I work @11152x870
Labels
Fix the drawing problem in IE, and Classic
Change File owner, and group for files in Get Info
Fix the clock bug that if on desktop puts it back in dock when started as a login item
Include MySQL
TV Mirroring (for RCA out)
File helper control panel for assigning apps to file extentions
second divider in Dock for seperating Clasic/Native apps
force login screen, so if your user is hosed you can login as root or something
ability to disable startup items, so if one startup item is preventing startup you can fix it
Advanced installer with more options to help lighten X (like picking which printer you have, not installing desktop picture, screensavers etc)
Mail 2.0 (I don't use it but alot of people do, and it needs to be improved along with Addressbook)
More user control (Via GUI) over options
assign user to certain groups in user control panel
Dramaticly improve GUI permissions and privaliges
Finder on Install CD so that you can backup files etc if you need to format and can't boot from HD
More GUI based apps/control panelts for Power Users

That's my list for now.


----------



## Frederic (Nov 26, 2001)

- Speed Improvements
- my SCSI Scanner back  
- and the only cool think in Win2000 : the ability to lock the session... I've not found how to do this in X.1.1...


----------



## julguribye (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mac Write _
> *
> second divider in Dock for seperating Clasic/Native apps
> *



Smart...


----------



## julguribye (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *You guys have covered about everything under the sun, except for the single most annoying thing in OS X:
> 
> That damn bouncing AIM icon!
> ...



I agree with that, always when an application needs attention IT STARTS JUMPING! 
It's the same thing with MSN messenger.
Apple should implement flashing icon, like in fire or at least make the JUMPING an option!


----------



## Myke (Nov 26, 2001)

The only thing I find really irritating is the lack of customisation in the Apple menue.

Currrently there is no way to move between apps with a single click of the mouse.

The Apple menu is the only menu always available and in OS9 it could be customised to put your apps there.

This is - sorry Apple - much more convenient than using the dock.

I now have an 'apps' folder in the dock for frequently used apps so I can open new apps quickly.

But it still takes three click to open the app ...once on the dock, then on the apps folder and finally on the app.

So this is an improvement?


----------



## fryke (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Myke _
> *Currrently there is no way to move between apps with a single click of the mouse.
> 
> This is - sorry Apple - much more convenient than using the dock.
> *



Erhm. If you actually *use* the dock as a launcher, you can move between apps with a single click of the mouse. And also launch them. 

If that's not what you meant, say what you mean in your posts.  There are several shareware options that could well replace the dock. So: I want an option in Dock preferences to choose which app should be 'the Dock'.

Apple has to see that power users use more than 10 apps, which is a problem with the Dock (mostly because every utility however small uses the same space in the Dock and just adding folders to the Dock doesn't help because then every started app means yet another icon...).

And yes: Where can I get rid of the jumping icons?  This is important guys, because it's freaking me out every time after I come back from lunch.


----------



## mailseth (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Myke _
> *The only thing I find really irritating is the lack of customisation in the Apple menue.
> 
> Currrently there is no way to move between apps with a single click of the mouse.
> ...



I hate to point out the obvious, but just take all of your apps that you use and stick them in the dock. There should be plenty of space. I currently have 21 icons in the dock (and more on my home computer). Opening an app takes one click, and so does switching between apps.


----------



## giffman (Nov 26, 2001)

Speed, speed, speed.
Wouldn't mind a simple basic-featured audio editing/mixing program - say "iSound" - that integrates with iMovie (allows editing of .aiff & .mp3) with the usual Apple touch.
Bring back assignable function keys.
Control panel support for third party input devices - something like USB Overdrive.


----------



## Myke (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks for your replies about the Apple menu but I'm afraid both of you miss the point ...

I thought I had made clear that my complaint about the dock is to do with opening NEW apps, not returning to ones already open.

(Even for those already in the dock you need two clicks ...)

Yes, of course you can keep adding icons into the dock ...but as you say, Fryke, it isn't designed for that - and it shows. 

The Apple menu was neat, convenient and simple to use. You could shove (almost!) any number of apps in there, without losing functionality.

They were presented in alphabetical order, ready and waiting ...

No doubt there's some shareware out there to bring some of this back...but my point is ..why did Apple take something so useful and trash it?


----------



## SCrossman (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Myke _
> *I thought I had made clear that my complaint about the dock is to do with opening NEW apps, not returning to ones already open.
> 
> (Even for those already in the dock you need two clicks ...)
> *



How is it you have to click twice in the dock to launch an app?
Something is wrong if you have to do that. For apps that are not in the dock and I use infrequently, I use recent items and have it set for 50 apps (although I would like more). Granted it isn't as fast as being in the Apple menu, but too many apps there makes it confusing to select the other selections.


----------



## sheepguy42 (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Myke _
> *I thought I had made clear that my complaint about the dock is to do with opening NEW apps, not returning to ones already open.
> 
> (Even for those already in the dock you need two clicks ...)*


The OS 9 Apple Menu needed at least 2 clicks to launch an app - one to open the menu, another to select the app. I click once on an unopened app in the dock, and it launches. If there is an app not in the dock, it's easily accessible in my Applications folder. Personally, I keep most of apps in my dock, but I guess 800x600 iBook screens shouldn't need to do that. Yay 1024x768+ resolutions!


----------



## Chris Belwinds (Nov 26, 2001)

My wish list for Christmas:

- full support of ALL Unix/Linux applications (WordPerrfect!)
- German and other language dictionaries for Mail
- PGP for Mail
- FTP capacities built-in
- a simple text editor that lets you write HTML without perverting the source code (German Umlaute etc.) 
- speed ;-)

Apart from that, I like Mac OS X as it is!!!


----------



## KKJ (Nov 26, 2001)

I would like the trash to say how many files it contains and how much space they use when I empty it (like it did in Mac OS 9).


----------



## simX (Nov 26, 2001)

First off, let me say this.  In OS 9, you could open an app in ONE CLICK.  Click and hold on the Apple menu, drag down to the application you want, and release the mouse button.  1 click

With the dock, you also only need one click.  Move your mouse down to where the dock is, it unhides.  No click yet.  Move to the application you want to launch.  No click yet.  When you find it, *click*.  Again, 1 click.  Where in the *WORLD* do you guys get 3 clicks to launch an app from the dock or two from the Apple menu (actually, I know how you got the Apple menu one because if you click and release on a menu it stays open, so you can do it in 2 clicks, but you don't need to).  Keep it simple guys.

Now what i don't understand is how people can complain about the dock when it's so simple to make an Apple menu in it.  Solution:  Make a folder.  Drop all the apps you want in your "Apple Menu".  Get info on the folder and change the icon to an Apple.  Drag the folder to the right side of your dock.  There.  You HAVE AN APPLE MENU.  There's no way that you can't have an Apple menu with the dock, because you can still click-and-hold on the folder and get a list of contents ALPHABETICALLY.  How the HECK is this different from the Apple menu other than the location? (Hint: It *ISN'T*)

Sheesh.  It's not that hard to make an Apple menu with the dock.


----------



## ksv (Nov 26, 2001)

Correct, correct... 
I was about to write exactly the same as you, until I read your post


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Carlo _
> *Other than that though I must say this time last year I was using os9 and wondering what x would bring. I lost burning support (and im just getting it back now) and lost themes but gained so much. OSX rules. *



I think that's very true. The fact that people sacrifice many features amd functions by using X and still loving it really shows how well Apple has done with this so far. It has plenty of room for improvement, but we're enjoying the ride. OS X rules.


----------



## Mac Write (Nov 26, 2001)

Offload as much Quartz/GUI stuff to hardware excelleration as possible.

I adding a Radeon PCI to my Beige G3 this week (have a Rage II+ 2MB), and want to see as much hardware excelleration as possible.


----------



## onan (Nov 26, 2001)

I use Terminal.app far more than all other applications combined; this makes me painfully aware of just how bad it is.

¥ It deals poorly with extremely large font sizes.

¥ Its implementation of ansi color is just blatantly broken.

¥ There is no way (that I've found) to configure the actual colors used to display the 16 ansi "colors".

¥ It doesn't support drag & drop! (Okay, it supports drop, but not drag.)

The last of these seems unbelievable from an Apple  application... until you remember that this isn't an Apple application. This is exactly the same Terminal.app which shipped with NeXTstep fifteen years ago.

Ironically, in fact, it's exactly the same Terminal.app which no one could stand fifteen years ago, and which everyone replaced with the much-loved Stuart.

Really, this application should've been rewritten about fifteen years ago. Perhaps someone'll get around to it sometime this decade?


----------



## SCrossman (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Re: You all are wrong!, Originally posted by simX _
> *First off, let me say this.  In OS 9, you could open an app in ONE CLICK.  Click and hold on the Apple menu, drag down to the application you want, and release the mouse button.  1 click
> *



Hey Sim, "we" are not all wrong. I never said that, in fact have the same subjective opinion you do. So some of them are wrong, not all.


----------



## efoivx (Nov 26, 2001)

honestly I thought the thing about the apple menu was over already... come on people move beyond OS 9. it's old news now and X has proven it's usability and worth.

I did exactly what the last person wrote and have had it that way for nearly a year now.

who needs an apple menu it works exactly the same!
these are my dock menus
Launcher (apple type menu)
Projects holds current work in progress
Junk folder holds junk from the DT
and SlashDock

Personaly I find this better than any apple menu

have a look http://jupitermultimedia.com/1235648762.gif


cheers


----------



## simX (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SCrossman _
> *
> 
> Hey Sim, "we" are not all wrong. I never said that, in fact have the same subjective opinion you do. So some of them are wrong, not all. *



Thanks for turning this into a debate about semantics. 

You know what I meant.  Again, .


----------



## Javintosh (Nov 26, 2001)

the problem with the dock is that the delay for a popup menu is too long...

Of course, the answer to this is not to bring back the apple menu, but to make this delay into a preference that can be changed.


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Javintosh _
> *the problem with the dock is that the delay for a popup menu is too long...
> 
> Of course, the answer to this is not to bring back the apple menu, but to make this delay into a preference that can be changed. *



Or make the directory smaller, or adding sub folders. That's what I did. 

efoivx, I like your Dreamweaver icon, where did you get it?


----------



## hazmat (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Javintosh _
> *the problem with the dock is that the delay for a popup menu is too long...
> 
> Of course, the answer to this is not to bring back the apple menu, but to make this delay into a preference that can be changed. *



Mine comes up instantly.


----------



## simX (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Javintosh _
> *the problem with the dock is that the delay for a popup menu is too long...
> 
> Of course, the answer to this is not to bring back the apple menu, but to make this delay into a preference that can be changed. *



The delay is about 3/4 of a second, and is there to make sure that you don't actually mean to single-click on it.  *gasp* I have to wait 3/4 of a second! 

You can also control-click on your "Apple menu" to get it to pop up instantly in the Dock, if you really need to save 1/2 of a second.


----------



## Javintosh (Nov 26, 2001)

Is it really 3/4 of a second!? 

boy it sure seems like an eternity...

I used finder pop under OS 9. I had the popup speed on contextual menus set faster than the current dock popup speed. I used finder pop as a launcher because I though going all the way to the apple menu was too inefficient. (plus with finder pop you can add, and delete menu items by hitting keyboard shortcuts while the contextual menu was open).

Anyhow, the dock just feels slower than finder pop. I don't know, it is not the delay as much as the pause (does that make any sense?  ). By the time I click on the dock, I am already thinking about where to go to open the app/URL/finder window; the current delay is jarring because it makes me stop and wait for the dock. (yes, I am a little OC about efficiency. )

I'd really like he delay to be somewhere between 1/4 to 1/2 a second (leaning to 1/4). I can click and release in much less time than that (I think), but a slider (like MouseZoom) would be great to finding out just where my individual sweet spot is for popup menu delay.


----------



## efoivx (Nov 26, 2001)

my menus pop right open... then again I keep everything sub catagorized... no need to have a huge long messy menu. Even when I had the apple menu I always sub catagorized it, the stock way apple gave it to us was a mess.

As for my icons, most I got from http://xicons.macnn.com
direct link to the Macromedia icons http://download.macnn.com/xicons/0068macromediapro.sit.hqx

Cheers

PS for those STILL crying over pop up folders try Drop Drawers
the new version is very very customizable though I personaly never liked pop up windows. at least drop drawers allows you to put them ANYplace even sides or top ;-)
For those missing the Application menu go download ASM there ya go back to the old OS

In fact with extremely little effort you can get X to look and act nearly exactly as 9. why I'll never know but here ya go

here's a dt shot

http://jupitermultimedia.com/sd654vg.jpg

cheers


----------



## Javintosh (Nov 26, 2001)

hazmat, efoivx,

Do you mean that your popup menus open equally fast whether you click or control click on the dock?

if so, maybe there is a hidden setting somewhere that can be tweaked afterall.


----------



## hazmat (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Javintosh _
> *hazmat, efoivx,
> 
> Do you mean that your popup menus open equally fast whether you click or control click on the dock?
> ...



Yes.  Whether right-clicking (I use a 3-button mouse) or control-clicking, the menus I have in the Dock come up right away.   Maybe that I have a G4 867 with 384 megs of RAM?  Not sure what your system is, but my G4 350 at work with 384 megs as well is noticeably slower.  Both 10.1.1.


----------



## efoivx (Nov 26, 2001)

Ah you're right ... I do right click the menus that would have them pop faster...

Sorry about that... I use a 3 button mouse and right click them so they open instantly. left clicking there is a slight pause.

Cheers


----------



## hazmat (Nov 26, 2001)

Oh, I didn't know you could just hold down the mouse button.  What a waste of time.  Why Apple still uses a 1-button mouse is beyond me.  Microsoft has gotten beyond 640k of RAM!!! This also pisses me off about IE for Mac.  The right button should bring up the history in the back and forward buttons, not the color scheme.


----------



## Javintosh (Nov 26, 2001)

hazmat - what speed do you get if you left-click on the menus?

I suspect that, like efoivx, you'll have a delay there as well.

I really like the Apple Pro Mouse. I guess I also got spoiled under OS 9 with finderpop's ability to change the popup menu delay...

I also have a TurboMouse, but Kensington said there is a bug in the iMate drivers (still beta) that prevents me from configuring the buttons on the TurboMouse....

What''ll really like to see in 10.2 is drivers for all pieces of assorted hardware *sigh*


----------



## hazmat (Nov 26, 2001)

About the same delay as holding down the button on the left or right arrows in IE.  About a second I guess?

My favorite mouse has become the Logitech First Mouse 3-button, believe it or not.  Fits my hand perfectly.  As much as I always hated the wheel mice, I have to admit that the wheel works really well in OS X, so since the First Mouse 3-button is PS/2 only anyway, I got a First Wheel Mouse, which is the same as the 3-button, just a wheel instead of a button, and they have it in USB.  If only those buttheads at Logitech would come out with drivers for OS X so I can assign paste to the middle button, I will be happy.  Logitech makes great mice, but their software sucks major ass.  Hopefully USB Overdrive for OS X will be out soon.

Right now I am using a Kensington Mouse-In-A-Box Optical.  Really nice, but I just can't get used to the feel and button action.  Oh well.


----------



## simX (Nov 26, 2001)

Hazmat: We're talking LEFT-clicking, not right-clicking here.  This delay is not customizable, AFAIK, unless you open up the code for Dock.app and customize it somehow.

*Sorry about that... posted it and then noticed that other people had said basically the same thing.*


----------



## gseidler (Nov 27, 2001)

- Speed is the major issue we're talking about here.

- Ability to play DVD on a TV using a Powebook. My Powerbook G3 Pismo used to do it very well under 9.2.

- More help to the people that are developing third party drivers for OS X. I've been waiting for Scanner drivers, Media reader drivers, and SCSI Cardbus adapter drivers.

- Most games seem very slow under OS X. Topico for instance is almost unplayable. (Maybe not an Apple fault, but something seems wrong with OpenGL) 

- More organized Control Panels. Many features have been taken off. More customization on energy saver, on network time, etc.

- When you press the Menu Bar clock, even if you changed the date format on international CP, it still shows the date in the american date format.

- Juiced up contextual menus. It is time consuming having to access menus to do simple finder tasks.

I can think of more things...


----------



## Dekatophil (Nov 27, 2001)

1.Support for more languages, especially right-to-left scripts.
(Think education, Apple !)
2. RealPlayer. I personally prefer QT but so much stuff on the Web is available only in .ram. Hell, I want to *use* the Internet.


----------



## hazmat (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by onan _
> *I use Terminal.app far more than all other applications combined; this makes me painfully aware of just how bad it is.
> 
> ¥ It deals poorly with extremely large font sizes.
> ...




YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This is one thing that is really pissing me off about OS X.  For straight monochrome, it's fine.  But why I need to pull teeth just to figure out how to get it to display color is beyond me.  I get colored mutt and such fine via ssh, but the formatting is all screwed up, like bad video drivers.  I fear that this will NOT be updated, and I will have to actually use an ssh client if and when one comes out for OS X, yet OpenSSH is perfectly fine.  Sad.  What I am praying for is that Van Dyke releases SecureCRT for OS X.  Probably my single most used piece of software in NT.

Things I would like to see for the Terminal.app:

1. Real support for colors, I guess a proper expansive termcap

2. Copy on select function

3. Keyboard remap (not directly related, but remapping caps lock to control would make Terminal life a lot nicer)


----------



## Myke (Nov 27, 2001)

Sorry to harp on...but ...

I do get a little p.....d off with being patronised about learning to love the dock and forget the Apple menu.

It takes me two clicks to open apps in the dock because I HAVE ALREADY created an Apple menu folder there.

It's the only way to make it half manageable.

But it still isn't as good as the Apple menu was.

So why did Apple trash the menu?

Perhaps because they realised that this cool new dock thing wouldn't look half as smart, when people realised they could do things a whole lot easier in the Apple menu ....

A triumph of form over function!  A metaphor for our age!

(OKOK ...got a little carried away there...)


----------



## hazmat (Nov 27, 2001)

Maybe because OS X is basically NeXT Step?


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

> It takes me two clicks to open apps in the dock because I HAVE ALREADY created an Apple menu folder there.



I still don't understand why it takes you TWO clicks?

I have a folder of aliases of all my apps these are in sub folders just to keep things organized.

example:

 launcher folder
       |
       |---graphic apps
       |---html apps
       |---games
       |---utilities

even with a single button mouse it takes ONE click.

click and hold, 
menu pops up,
move mouse to select item,
release mouse button


I realize that you may be clicking and releasing the mouse button then moving to select the item.... but this is no different than the apple menu. you could do it either way with the apple menu too.

I'm not telling you to get over it but honestly it's just a menu you can certainly see the obviouse pluses of X that make loosing an apple menu worth it. I have not restarted in months no crashes at all I'll take that over an apple menu any time.


Cheers


----------



## hazmat (Nov 27, 2001)

Just by curiosity, where do you guys keep the actual folders that you use in the Dock?  I made ~/Dock Stuff and put them in there, and every time I want to add something, I have to make an alias and drag it into the folder, usually right in the Dock.  Is this the easiest way to do it?


----------



## simX (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Myke _
> *Sorry to harp on...but ...
> 
> I do get a little p.....d off with being patronised about learning to love the dock and forget the Apple menu.
> ...



Did you not read what I said?  Like efoivx said, it still only takes ONE CLICK.  With the Dock, you CANNOT do it with 2 clicks.  A single click on the folder will result in the folder being opened in the Finder.  *IT TAKES ONE FREAKIN' CLICK, PERIOD.*



> _Originally posted by Myke _
> *But it still isn't as good as the Apple menu was.
> 
> So why did Apple trash the menu?
> ...



*OMG.*  Did you NOT read what I SAID?  The Apple Menu in the Dock is EXACTLY THE WAY THAT THE APPLE MENU WORKS IN OS 9.  This is not a triumph of form over function.  This is a triumph of form AND function.

Sheesh, some people sure are resistant to change, even when there is none.


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

hehe um simmer down simX you seem to be getting a little hot under the collar LOL.

anyway to answer where I keep my dock folders...

in a folder in my home directory called Dock Menus

~/Dock Menus

inside is sub folders that I have on my dock

"Launcher" has sub folders of app catagories like net, web dev, design, games, utilities, etc

another dock folder I have is "Projects" contains sub folders of all my current in progress rojects.

and last I have a folder called "Junk" it's a folder I used to keep on my OLD deskop so I can drop desktop clutter into it to keep my dt neat. now I don't have to have that folder sit on my dt it sits in the dock... the one and only thing that would make it better is if the folder would pop open and let me drag to a sub folder within. but  I won't complain.

Cheers


----------



## Myke (Nov 27, 2001)

Sorry SimX I seem to have stirred you up a bit! You actually had me doubting my sanity for a moment, then I went back to the dock and tried what is being suggested.

Move the mouse over the dock ...yes it opens ...

Find my Apple menu folder ....double click to open it (it doesn't open simply by putting the mouse over it)

Then find my apps which are in subfolders... then double click to open the one I want.

The apps in my folder DO NOT open simply by placing the mouse over them!

So double click, double click is the only way I can do this. Unless there's some preference setting that I don't know about?

Maybe if I dropped aliases into the dock, without a folder around them they would open with one (double?) click but I've already explained that since the dock isn't arranged alphabetically and since it isn't useable for large numbers of apps, then I don't consider this practical.

I'm not against change, I (mostly) like OSX. 

If someone can explain (simply please, since SimX clearly considers that I'm a moron!) how to open my apps in the dock with one click, I'd be ecstatic!



PS SimX ...are you like this at home?


----------



## hazmat (Nov 27, 2001)

Unless I am misunderstanding you, simple either hold down the mouse button or control+click or right-click on the folder, move around to find the app you want, them click on it, or let go of the button if you had it down the whole time.  Is this what you were asking?


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

Myke why are you DOUBLE clicking everything?

No need at all my friend...

All you need to do is...

move to the dock
click the mouse button once and hold the button down.
the menu pops up move the mouse to your selection
let the mouse button go...

1 click

simple did that make sense to you?

cheers


----------



## Dekatophil (Nov 27, 2001)

Okay Myke, here's what you do:
Make sure you moved a folder (e.g. your apps folder) to the Dock.
Right, now mover your cursor over the the folder icon. Now press the mouse button and *keep it depressed*. The folder should spring (pop) open, that is display a menu with your apps listed.
Now move your mouse to the app you wish to open (still holding the mouse button depressed). With the cursor over the respective app, release the mouse button - voilà -  the app opens. One click  

Outch, efoivx you've been faster


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

> Outch, efoivx you've been faster



Faster than what? 

It's nice in OS X I can keep my email app open and checking and my browser... no performance hit 

my mail checks continualy every minute all day and night... I click the link in the mail and my browser is always open so I shoot over and reply  I rarely sleep, I don't have a TV all my work is in front of a computer all day and then when I am relaxing I am still in front of a computer sooooo instant response...

Cheers


----------



## Matrix Agent (Nov 27, 2001)

Why SimX is trying to explain is that you only need one click, because thats how you turn the folder into a contextual window. By double clicking you open a new finer window. To do as SimX says:

1. Put your mouse over the selected folder
2. Either Right Click/Ctrl-Click or click on hold on the folder.
3. Use the contextual menu that pops up to lanch your apps/docs
4. Enjoy

In addition, if you wish to open a finder window, you only need one click. Simply click and it will appear, no fancy stuff.


----------



## Dekatophil (Nov 27, 2001)

faster than me who does not spend *all* his time in front of the screen and Mail doesn't check every minute and... well.
Yes, I saw your post but having written mine I had already entered a state of compulsive "submit" clicking


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

heh heh heh heh


Cheers Mate!


----------



## Dekatophil (Nov 27, 2001)

...real fast...

Cheers !


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

indeed <evil grin>


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

PS note the time stamps of our posts 
it looks like mine come 2 minutes later... I wonder if I can get it faster LOL

Cheers


----------



## Myke (Nov 27, 2001)

Well I tried out your suggestions and nothing seemed to work which had me stumped.

Then I thought. I haven't got the FOLDER in the dock, I've got an ALIAS to the folder.

So I made a new folder, dragged it into the dock ...and it works.

Thanks for all your suggestions ...that's what makes this site so essential...

Cheers


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dekatophil _
> *1.Support for more languages, especially right-to-left scripts.
> (Think education, Apple !)
> *



Yes! OS 9 does Hebrew out of the box! OS X should too!


----------



## .dev.lqd (Nov 27, 2001)

My biggest problem with using the Applications folder as a hierarchical menu in osX was that there was always a 3-10 second delay to display subfolders- esp if they had more than 10 files in them. I also disliked having to scrub around trying to figure out which file was the actual application. Bonus over the apple menu: at least with this you can see the icon of the file. If you have two things which have close to the same name, lots of difficulty. 

My resolution was to use aliases and create Dock Menus in my application folder. With the paned view I can create aliases and sort them after installing new software very quickly. They take up more space on my dock- but I can access any of them with relative ease.


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

> Thanks for all your suggestions ...that's what makes this site so essential...



Absolutly no prolem at all! Glad we could help ya out!

Cheers Mate!


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by efoivx _
> *In fact with extremely little effort you can get X to look and act nearly exactly as 9. why I'll never know but here ya go
> 
> here's a dt shot
> ...



Hey, what're those Tabbed "Folders"?

Do they work on the Side of the screen? I like my Dock on the bottom so I'd need tabs on the sides. 

Also, what are those icons on the menubar? The Push Pin and the Speaker? I know what the Finder icon is.. and what's the far right one??

[Edit: Now I see.. They DO work on the side... but what are they?]


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

It's Drop Drawers

download link
http://www.versiontracker.com/redir.fcgi/kind=1&db=mac&id=10439/dropdrawersx.sit.hqx


the pushpin is PTH Clipboard it gives you 20 clipboards
the volume is PTH volume scroll up down volume right click is mute.
the far right is Timbuktu a remote screen sharing application.

cheers


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

PS incase you want to use Drop Drawers like the old pop up folders in classic....

Drop Drawers only holds aliases! so if you drag into them directly you will put an alias in them...

if you want to move files to other folders put an alias to that folder in a drop drawer and drop into that folder  !!!! now you have drop folders with sub cats!


cheers

if you need this explained clearer just ask


----------



## Da'iMacDaddy (Nov 27, 2001)

Spring loaded folders? wtf is that and why are they so great ... I always thought that that was like the little delay before opening the folder or something ... some one wanna explain this to me? Oh and my one thing for Mac OS X.2 is a print out listing all the reasons why macs are better than pcs so that I dont have to tell everyone every time I say I have a mac why they are so much better


----------



## hazmat (Nov 27, 2001)

Will it also have a list of why PCs are better than Macs, so you can tell these people that Macs are better for some things and PCs are better for others?  Want a list also why my Sun is better than your Mac? ;-)


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 27, 2001)

Spring-loaded Folders are the ones that would pop open if you need to drag a file across a large span of folders then they'd pop closed again at the end. Exactly what you thought they were. And they're VERY IMPORTANT. Apple NEED'S to bring them back. Remember, the features missing from X aren't missing because Apple doesn't WANT them. They're missing because they were never IN the OS to begin with. It's up to us to pick what we want back and tell Apple about it. Notice that most features that weren't in the OS when Steve left in 1985 aren't in it now.
Spring-loaded Folders
Tabbed folders
Windowshading
The Menubar Clock (Was missing at first in the Beta. Apple returned it after we complaigned)
Apple menu Aliases (They weren't introduced until System 7 changed the file system layout. Now they're gone again.)
HD Custom Icons (Were also missing in the Beta up til 10.1 and weren't possible in System <6 either.)

All the rest of the stuff is just NeXTStep features Steve's trying to push on us. While many of those features are cool, some aren't "Mac-like" and will only be changed if we tell Apple to change it.

Oh, and efoivx, I should have known it was DropDrawers. I Just noticed its icon in the menu in your screenshot. D'OH! Anyway, thanks for the link. I love them. 

BTW, in DropDrawersX, is it possible to hide the applications icon in the Dock? I don't need it showing and would be much happier if it were hidden. It's also brightly colored and distracting.


----------



## simX (Nov 27, 2001)

.. and it wasn't even a full day!

Thanks you guys for clearing up that misunderstanding with Myke about the Apple Menu in the Dock.  Now I've learned something.   It's worth noting that with the Dock, you should never use aliases, because you're not really moving the folder/file to the Dock -- the Dock creates an alias of it, really, so you're basically making an alias of an alias if you do that, and then you have the potential of having more question marks in the Dock.

Sorry, Myke, for getting so angry.  I overlooked the fact that you might not have put the actual folder into the Dock.

Oh, yeah, and I'd just like to say that we all should send Apple a feedback comment (as soon as you read this post) that they should add spring-loaded folders back.  That'll be like 100 more feedback reports to them about it.  Hopefully that'll sway them.


----------



## efoivx (Nov 27, 2001)

RE: hiding the dock icon for Drop Drawers

not possible (already tried) it has no info.plist and no plist resource
if it had either of these you could add
	<key>NSUIElement</key>
	<string>1</string>

this would hide the icon in the dock only it has one side effect... you can no longer use the apps menus either. so you would need to set things up first then hide it. if you need to make changes remove that line from the info.plist

but this is not relevant since it can't be done to drop drawers anyway.

cheers


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 27, 2001)

Actually, it Could. If it were Cocoa.

Now, notice that the DropDrawers app and the actual tabs are separate. I saw an application called FuzzyClock which has the option to be hidden in the Dock and when you switch to it it would still show its menus but the icon wouldn't be shown.

All they need to do in DropDrawers is the same thing.

OR make DropDrawers a Preference Panel and sorta integrate it into the OS. It'd take a lot more coding and editing, but it'd be cool.  Anyway, the app is awesome and I'm glad I downloaded it.


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Thanks you guys for clearing up that misunderstanding with Myke about the Apple Menu in the Dock.  Now I've learned something.   It's worth noting that with the Dock, you should never use aliases, because you're not really moving the folder/file to the Dock -- the Dock creates an alias of it, really, so you're basically making an alias of an alias if you do that, and then you have the potential of having more question marks in the Dock.*



Actually, I have some folders in the dock and some aliases. I have my "Apple menu" as a folder, and I have big folders full of documents as aliases, that way, if I right click them by accident, it doesn't take forever to show the folder's contents.


----------



## Jayem (Nov 28, 2001)

i can deal with the speed i have right now...
i want themes, schemes, and CUSTOMIZATION TO THE FULLEST. cmon cmon..... thats the best


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jayem _
> *i can deal with the speed i have right now...
> i want themes, schemes, and CUSTOMIZATION TO THE FULLEST. cmon cmon..... thats the best *



You're right on the nose there. If Apple doesn't embrace themes soon, I don't know what I'll do. I might end up living with it. Though I won't be happy. Or I may just walk up to Steve at the next Expo and slap him in the back of the head. Who knows? 

Nah.. I wouldn't hit him. I'd just talk to him about it. Though that'd never do much good. He'd give one of those industry standard "Well, I'll see what I can do. But I can't promise anything."


----------



## ksv (Nov 29, 2001)

Why not make it simple?... 
I've put the whole Applications folder in my dock, and the folders inside the Applications folder appear as submenus. I've also put the Documents folder, the Downloads folder and a folder where I have a lot of links and carracho servers. I love it! And, just to make it look cool, I made some really cool icons with an app called "Can Combine Icons". Wonderful!


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 29, 2001)

I sent a Suggestion to the author of DropDrawersX. This is his reply:



> This is very often suggested - the main thing holding it back is that
> hidden drawers would not be accessible in any way (currently, they are
> accessed via the main 'Drawers' menu). Once a suitable approach to this
> issue is worked out, you should see an option for the Drop Drawers icon
> ...



I replied with a suggestion that may help them. So with luck, we should see a Hide icon option soon. I hope. I don't know their release schedules.


----------



## atoms (Nov 30, 2001)

1. I would really love the ability to disable or remap the F12 - Media Eject function.

I have the original Apple USB Keyboard, which everyone hated  for having tiny keys. I've actually gotten used to it and I kind of like it. (And the absence of a power key on the replacement version is appalling.)

The tiny F12 key on this keyboard is located just above and very close to the Delete key - and the way I type, the Delete key is my friend. At least once a day I hit f12 by mistake, which opens my CD-ROM tray. It' sonly slightly annoying in an of itself.

But it is maddening that I can not remap that function!

2. Terminal.app - as has been mentioned already  - needs serious work. It is one of the great things about OS X, that we finally have a command line - and that it is UNIX, but the rest of the unix world has been developing really great terminal apps such as E-Term. They make Terminal.app seem clumsy and archaic. Clumsy and archaic is so far from the Apple way...


----------



## kilowatt (Nov 30, 2001)

Oh, they SO need to work on that F12 key deal... I can't post a message without ejecting the drive at least two times.

Basically, it would be great to have every silly feature we were used to in OS9 in OSX. Spring loaded folders, colored labels, changeable system fonts, annoying system sound effects, more speed and faster window resizing/redraws, more options like disabling live window dragging, etc etc. 

I'd also like to have skins and stuff, but that can wait, and I suspect it will (apple has never really embraced changing appearance too much, aside from hues and fonts)

Some day, and I suspect that this is more a kernel issue, it would be great to have an accelerated IO kit so my 66mhz 486 with linux wouldn't be redrawing afterstep quicker than my 733 G4. But I don't really know or understand how to fix this. (And I did exagerate, however we should be able to  move XF86 windows and Aqua windows as fast as os9 windows by 10.5, IM(not so)HO.


----------



## Javintosh (Nov 30, 2001)

Actually, someone already did. It remaps the CD eject to shift-F12.  

You can find the software here: http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=11408&db=mac


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *I don't think Apple will ever implement spring-loaded folders in X becuse of their new browsing vison with internet-like windows... *



Ta Dah!!!

With a musical accord, apple release spring loadedfolers in OSX (10.2 beta)... Now everybody repeat after me:

YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!

Bernie     )


----------



## phatsharpie (Mar 4, 2002)

Definitely speed optimization. It would also be nice to be able to turn off some of the transparencies and visual effects.

Spring loaded folders would be nice.

Also, if the maximize button on windows would take into consideration for the dimension and placement of the Dock so that it won't maximize to be hidden beneath it would be nice.

Did I mention speed optimization already?

HEHE!

-B


----------



## senne (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatsharpie _
> *
> Also, if the maximize button on windows would take into consideration for the dimension and placement of the Dock so that it won't maximize to be hidden beneath it would be nice. *



I think all windows must stay away from under the Dock, except if the dock is turned on Hiding.


And an other thing: If you scroll in a window to the bottom of that window, and you open a folder at the bottom of the window and it opens in the same window, the scrollbar keeps down, whether there are folder/files or not, and it don't go to the beginning of the new window. So that you have to scroll back to the top by your selve... Just an annoying little thing.


SENNE


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 6, 2002)

Whoa! Blast from the past! My last post was in November.

Anyway, since then I got off my "DropDrawers" hitch and switched to "DragThing" I love it...

And I can't wait for 10.2... What else is in it? Any website listing some cool stuff? That'd better not be the only thing new.

I still want Labels (Actually I wouldn't mind badges ala "Nautalus Linux") and tons of other stuff. Themes comes to mind. They'd better integrate that into the OS soon or I'll scream.

Don't need WindowShades as someone made that and I already paid my $7 for it. Works like a charm!

Hows about Sound Schemes? I miss em. Some nice peaceful watery sounding theme would be perfect for Aqua.. I tried Xounds, but that has problems with the sound not always playing.

More color choices for Aqua was one of my early requests before 10.1.. Nope. Didn't add em.

All in all, they need to put all the stuff they took out of OS 9 into OS X. Well, the stuff that wasn't changed to something else. I mean all those cool little things we grew to love and lost when Steve told the programmers not to bother adding them. Why, Steve? Don't you know we love those features!?


----------



## julguribye (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey man! Welcome back, tell us about your travels 

Here is some information about 10.2 6B11

I hope Apple also add more cool things, like smooth window scrolling. I have seen this in Opera and it's really cool.


----------



## julguribye (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighairydog _
> *
> 
> Ta Dah!!!
> ...



Guess I was wrong, but anyway it's great! But I still think Apple will keep those internet-like windows as default.


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *I hope Apple also add more cool things, like smooth window scrolling. I have seen this in Opera and it's really cool. *



Heh, this is exactly what I'd neet ot shut my friend up. Every time he comes over he jokes that his Windows IE can do smooth scrolling and mine doesn't. Come on, Apple! Let's get him!


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 6, 2002)

Aw, dammit! I knew it! The pictures are gone from that article. I HATE ThinkSecret. They always take the images down because of Apple. About 99% of the time before I get there! Does anyone have any? I like screenshots! I hate reading! I gotta start going to sites early. Download the images and back them up to my site.. shhh... then when someone complains, Poof! I send them some links to the images.

But it's nice to hear Spring-loaded folders are coming back. Yay! I never realized how much I used them till I switched to X. Wonder, will they work in the Dock too? And can I beg the programmer of "DragThing" to incorporate this into his app too?

As for the "Last Post" remark, I meant in this thread. Not as in the Forums.  I've posted here many-a-time since then.


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 6, 2002)

> From Think Secret:
> More interesting is an piece of new functionality pertaining to minimized windows in the dock. When any window is moved to the dock, clicking it will return it to normal size, as in 10.1. However, dragging it outside of the dock will leave the tiny minimized window floating on the screen, and it can then be repositioned to anywhere on the screen. Click the mini-window, and it scales back to full size. This functionality has long been included in other flavors of Unix.



I can't really picture this, but it sounds interesting. And it gives me the feeling that Apple really does care. Now, I hope they care enough to ADD THEME SUPPORT TO OS X!

Frankly. I want all the options they can cram into the OS. Be it a former OpenStep feature, or something Window users have been teasing us with, or something from the BeOS or OS/2.. If it's cool.. DO IT!

Another thing I forgot to mention was Tear-off Menus. I think that'd be awesome. Tear the menu off, it'll compress and become a floating palette. The palette will only be available in that app. And it will save these settings even if you quit the app or shut down because they can make it System level. Make it so both Carbon and Cocoa apps can do it. Sorry, Classic. Get yer own.

Another thing I just made up (I believe) is a dynamic Trash Can. Picture this. Instead of Trash in the Dock or on the Desktop. Make it hidden. But make it so it pops up in the bottom corner whenever you begin a drag operation. Like start dragging a file, it pops the trash up. Start dragging a disk, it pops up. Start dragging something in an application, it pops up. And it's always on top and has a nice shadow. And is always in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 6, 2002)

Oh, and one little pet peeve I have is the way Folders are sorted in a list. I know "Folder" starts with "F" so it get's listed under the "F"'s when listing by kind. But I came from a Windows world. And in that world, the Explorer sorted Folders always at the end of the list. The way it would make sense. I hate having to scroll down to get to the folders when I am trying to navigate a Column View or an Open/Save dialog. Takes too much time. And I guess they could make it an option. Make people happy. "Sort Folders with Files" or "Always place Folders at top of list".. I know I'd pick the second option. This would account for all file listings. Be it List view, Columns View or Icon View..

Another thing I wanna see is another view. Now, some of you may yell at me for suggesting it because it would resemble Windows XP's Tiles view. I just plain like it. It consists of the icon on the left with the name on the right. Now, I'd go one further and put other info under the name like Size, Modified, Kind, etc.. And these would all be customizable. I made a screenshot mock up.


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 6, 2002)

You steal my thread julguribye!!!


----------



## hunt045 (Mar 8, 2002)

I want two things for the OSX Christmas: 
1.  An Apple supplied fix to the numerous bugs in the Intenet Connect Utility.

2. A variable sized RAM Disk in paritioned memory.  This would include and updated algorithm to detect stale webpages off the Net.  That would alone make IE5 alot faster.

3. A distribution procedure on CD similiar to what was used for OSX 10.1


----------



## apb3 (Mar 8, 2002)

you guys have pretty much covered everything I'd want.

a semi-related question the last post made me think of:

will 10.2 be a full-priced upgrade?

I would think not. If it is not, when do you think that they'll stick us with a full-priced upgrade?

The old MacOS days are so hazy for me, I cannot remember how they did it before. I know I had to pay for OS 9, but before that, I'm blank.


----------



## Aqualung (Mar 9, 2002)

> Apple Menu
> 
> The only thing I find really irritating is the lack of customisation in the Apple menue.
> 
> ...



This is such bullsh!t.  

You can have as many Apple menus as you like in the dock, with exactly the same functionality.  Here's how:

1.  Make a folder, and fill it with aliases to all of your apps.  

2.  Paste a custom icon on the folder so you can tell what it is. 

3.  Put the folder in the dock.  

4.  Right click on the folder (or control click, or click and hold), and you get a menu, then select the app you want to open and click on it.

That's it.  Apple menu functionality, and you can make as many folders as you like for this.  In fact it's better than the apple menu because it's not full of clutter.  

I also suggest putting your documents folder in the dock, so you can access all of your documents quickly and easily.


----------



## Myke (Mar 10, 2002)

Aqualung, apart from your choice language, you haven't been following the thread. If you had, you would realise that this got sorted way back. 

Incidentally I tried the method you advocate and, yes it works OK.

However, then someone told me about Fruitmenu, which allows you full customisation - better in fact than in OS9.

So - for the sake of $7 I thought I'd give it a go. It goes great and I'm back to my old method of working.

I find it involes far fewer wrist contortions than putting an apps folder in the dock. Drop down menus, in my view, are always best.

In cae anyone is interested in Fruitmenu it is available at:

www.unsanity.com

Cheers


----------



## mindbend (Mar 10, 2002)

Does anyone know if USB printer sharing is making a return any time soon? Its absence has really messed up my network printing options.


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Myke _
> *In cae anyone is interested in Fruitmenu it is available at:
> 
> www.unsanity.com
> ...



I really didn't like Fruit Menu.. but I absolutely LOVED WindowShadeX. I bought it a few weeks ago. $7.. Not bad. And it works almost flawlessly (Only flaw I've seen so far is when you WindowShade a window with Drawers (Like Mail.app) the drawer does a weird little dance before it hides.


----------



## iamnotmad (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Myke _
> *
> If someone can explain (simply please, since SimX clearly considers that I'm a moron!) how to open my apps in the dock with one click, I'd be ecstatic!
> PS SimX ...are you like this at home? *



Try this..

1) Drag your apps folder or whatever folder into your dock.
2) click ONCE and HOLD on that folder in the dock.
3) a pop-up list of the folder contents should show.
4) move the mouse to the app you want to start, and release.

NOTES:
a) if you simply click (and release) on the folder in the dock, a finder window will open with the contents.
b) if you release the mouse button on a folder in the pop-up list a finder window will open with to that folder.

it really is easy and single click.  I use a double click with a right mouse button, but that just my choice.  I ike to move thru the pop-up list without holding the button, then click again on the item I want.


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 10, 2002)

control-click works too, and is faster (I always navigate the finder with one hand over control - loads of useful shortcuts)

Bernie     )


----------



## Myke (Mar 11, 2002)

Iamnotmad thanks for your suggestion, but in fact, as I replied to aqualung,
this got sorted out a while back in the thread. 

Since some of you haven't read that far, I should reiterate that I eventually discovered that my problem was that I had an alias to the apps folder in the dock, not the folder itself. That prevented this workaround from functioning. 

Re the comments on Fruitmenu, it is just one of many ways around the app switching problem. The solutions are all from third party developers. It is just a pity Apple didn't give  this any thought. I suspect that's because they were blinded by the supposed functionality of the dock.

Anyway, each to his/her own taste. That's one of the main advantages we have over the Wintel people - customisation.


----------

